# Urgent help!!



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I have 4 health babies hatched, egg 5 was taking it's time but starting pipping 48hrs ago and chirping 24hrs ago. 

Came home to find mum and dad out of the box, babies have been fed and are sleeping ..... But the egg was cold :-(

Quickly pulled it and candled. Very slight movement and I very faint little chirp. 

What do I do??

I have put it in my incubator with the quail egg BUT the quails are hatching! So it may get bumped. I have put a towel around it for protection. 

Any tips??


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it should be fine, parents will leave the nest when eggs hatch to allow them to cool down a bit. keep an eye on the egg, i would leave it with the hatched babies for now


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Egg was very cold though ?

I'm just stressed!! Lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

keep a close eye on it and candle it.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Will candle again soon. It's 3pm here so can't see a great deal Of detail. 

Chick is moving very little


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well wait to see what someone more experienced says


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Since its been 48hrs the baby may be stuck...you can make a hole at the top of the egg on the air cell side and peek in to see what the baby is doing.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

What signs show it's stuck?? How can I tell if the yolk has all absorbed??


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't have any experience, but here is a link in case you need it:

http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-hatches.html


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You'll be able to see the yolk...when you open the top of the egg, if there is some bleeding then that means that the blood vessels haven't been fully absorbed yet so neither has the yolk.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Update- 

Ok baby tried to hatch but was in an odd position. 

I assisted. 

All went well! But there is a tiny tiny bit of yolk still out :-( all blood was drawn though. 

Baby is moving fine, chirping randomly. He's in my brooder box. Once baby is dry I will slip him under the parents. 

Any tips?? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yay! I am glad to hear you got the baby out.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

See what happens. Don't have a good feeling :-(


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sometimes you just can't help them enough..you just need to see how it goes. Look at the baby's belly..what color are it's intestines? If black/dark, the baby is dehydrated and needs to be given water every couple of hours until it's back to a normal color.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I did that coz they were darker then I wanted, good colour now.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

After being up all night and thinking the little one would pull through he/she passed away :-( 

He/she seemed to have a few issues, one foot wasn't normal and I think one wing was smaller. :-(

Rip little one


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sorry the baby didn't make but at least you tried!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Very sorry for you loss but you did all you could do to help the little one that is fkying under the rainbow bridge now RIP little one


----------

